# Brogdon assault - prayers are appreciated!



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

My son Josh, I and two of my friends went to the KILT 10 men jam on Dec 3rd. (Country concert) Afterwards we took Josh back to his car at his Grandmother's house. Honestly, I don't remember everything that was said between us, (mucho adult beverages were involved). When we got out of my friend's truck, Josh pulled me to the ground and started choking me. After my friends pulled him off, he hit me. I fell to the street hitting my head.

I ended up with a cracked jawbone. A skull fracture, blood coming out my ear, (some type of hematoma), brain swollen and bleeding. I went on ambulance to Northwest Memorial at Ella and 610. Then tranfered to Memorial Hermann's Neuro ICU at the medical center. I spent 13 days there in ICU before they sent me home. My recovery has been slow and painful, but I'm getting better. Terrible time getting my balance and am now deaf in my right ear, along with constant ringing in it.

HPD wanted me to press charges against him, but I wouldn't do it. He got married this past Saturday, Jan 9th. I didn't want to make his life any more complicated than it's already going to be.

He hasn't taken the blame for the accident and my daughter is talking a lot of smack to me now. Blaming just my drinking and not her brother's temper for doing anything. It's a rough time in the Brogdon story right now.

Sorry, not as short as intended.

 I hope everyone has a happy new year.

Gary


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Gary you and the family have my prayers. Hopefully with Gods help you can sit
down with your son and work this out.As I said you have my prayers but sit down
and add a few of your own ask God how to solve this he will help if you ask.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Gary,
Pray for Josh and his new wife. Not necessarily about resolving the incident that happened between the two of you. Pray for them to have peace, love, happiness and for God to give them His wisdom and and understanding. Pray for God to protect them from all harm, whether it be Spiritual, Physical or Mental. Let God work on resolving the situation. He's alot better at it than we are.

When you speak to Josh and his wife, just tell them how much you love them. Don't push the issue. Just be a good Dad. Things will work themselves out. I know this is tearing at your heart, so ask God to give you peace and understanding. Hang in there, Brother and be patient. God's timing is perfect and He will not abandon you.

John


----------



## cobia156 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gary,
Things usually don't ver happn how we expect, howoever, I agree on all us being tested for a testimony. And along with God's promise even thoug it may take awhile, we are to be patient, pray and put your full Trust in the Lord Jesus Christ Our Saviour, who knows "ALL". Ask the Lord for forgiveness for you both.(Forgiveness is the "key" to unlock for your Healing as well,Our prayers will be lifted for you and your family that in times like these we may not know how, but God almighty who is mighty in battle, surely does, for our sakes. God bless you, and may God restore everything, In Jesus name....
Cobia156's wife


----------

